# A Thank You to All



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Living in a foreign country can feel lonely especially if you are single. The forum is a place where people talk over ideas and thoughts pertaining to important issues you are faced with in a foreign country.
This forum is a good place to come when you want answers to specific questions or you just want to talk over an idea with someone.
I want to thank all the different people who have responded to my questions and ideas in this past year. You have made a difference in my life. surfrider


----------

